# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  kerkoj nje auto-biografi per jusuf guxhollin????

## v3t0n

ne rast se dikush ka nje autobiografi te shkurter per jusuf guxhollin ju lutem ta postoni????????
deri neser me kryen pune :ngerdheshje: 
pres pergjigje...

----------


## v3t0n

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??

----------

